# Montana PRTA



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

any news?


----------



## Bob Rehmet (Nov 25, 2003)

See Oregon


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Open: Very tough triple with a 345 yard memory bird in a flat featureless ffield in moderate cover. About half of the dogs are getting all the birds, some with long hunts. I don't think the first series finished Friday.

Qual: 17 back to the water marks Saturday morning. I don't have the numbers.


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

So how did the open turn out? How is the AM going?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

*montana*

14 back to open water marks sorry no numbers
Cindy


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Open callbacks to water marks: 1,9,10,15,20,22,31,33,53,59,69,75,88

Amateur callbacks to water blind: 4,7,8,12,13,14,16,18,19,23,24,32,39,41,*42*,45,47,48,49,58,59 

Derby callbacks to 3rd series: 2,3,5,6,7,8,9,*11*,12,13,17,18,19,20,23,24,25,26,27

Sorry, I don't have the qual results.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Steve:

Thanks for the updates. Rooting for you with Cody and Pilot and also rooting for Checkers and Rocky. 

Keep the good news coming. :wink: 

Paula


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Rooting for Pilot too Steve!!
 

M


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Only qual results that I heard yesterday were:

1st Hobbi John Payne

2nd Stormy John Howard or Karl Gunzer (think it was John)

3rd Ice (o Russ Lain) h Karl Gunzer

Sorry, didn't get the rest. Congrats to all.

I want to add too a big Thank You to Bill and Tammy Totten for hosting not only the trial but an absolutely fabulous tailgate party on Friday!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

*Montana*

Moonstones Hugs and Moochie ( Ham ) owned by Bill and Sarita Mcknight JAM'd the open and got a 4th in the AM at the PRTA trial in MT. John Payne won the qual; Steve Low got 2nd in the AM with his Golden!!!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WHAT???? STEVE AND CODY GOT A SECOND IN THE AM????? IS THIS THE MOST FABULOUS NEWS EVER OR WHAT?????
YES YES YES YES YES.........
WE ARE SO PROUD OF YOU FELLAS!!!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Wow, that is great news, Steve. VERY BIG Congratulations to you and Cody. 
I agree with Becky - just fabulous news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Paula


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO STEVE AND CODY!!!!!!!* I don't know when I have been happier for anyone. I have been training with Steve since the end of April and have watched Cody progress to this point. Couldn't have happened to a nicer handler/dog pair. Whoopie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Thanks, everybody, for the good wishes. Cody, Sally and I could not be happier, especially after all we've gone through in the past year. And to top off a wonderful day Cody's pup, Pilot, jammed in the Derby; he has run three Derbys and jammed them all.

Here are the rest of the results:

Amateur:
1. AFC Van Gogh IV, o/h Pat Kenney
2. Adirondac Code Red MH, o/h Steve Low
3. FC Remington's Duck Dawg, o/h Linda Johnson
4. Moonstone's Hug and Moochie o/h Bill McKnight
RJ. 59, Jams 4,7,8,12,18,39

Open:
1. FC Mad River Maggie McBunn, o Mike Molthan, h Frank Baird
2. Moody's Medicine Man, o/h Sherwin Scott
3. Seaside's One Too Many, o/h Sherwin Scott
4. FC azztime Hanging Chad, o/h Steve Bechtel
RJ. 59 Jams. 1,15,31,33,69

Derby: 
1. Southampton's Screaming Demon, o Arthur Hermes, h Karl Gunzer
2. Tie One On II, o/h Shaune O'Neil
3. Rocky Hills Win-For-Me, o Michael Page, h Cyndi Gunzer
4. Watermark's Kategory Five, o Mary Tatum, h Karl Gunzer
RJ. 8 Jams. 5,7,*11*,13,17,18,20,26,27

I hope I got these right. With all the excitement I wasn't thinking very well.[/b]


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

*Congratulations to Steve and Cody!!!!!!!!!! *Whoo hoo!!!!!!!!!  

*Also, congrats to Mike Page on Gabby's Derby 3rd!!!*


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations Steve and Cody. We always love to see the goldens rise to the occasion. Great job.

Arleen and Gregg


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

-Congrats to FC Mad River's Maggie McBunn "Maggie", Mike Cicero/Frank Baird (Mad River) and owner Mike Molthan on the Open win! 
-Also Congrats to #17 Wood River's Coolwater "Hank" on the Derby Jam!!!
-Hank is "Maggie" son and Mad River did the Basic's/transition work his 1st yr
-I think this qualifies "Maggie" for the National

William W.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

congrats to Frank and mike and Chyllo if that dog was there when he was. Hey labinitup how are your dogs doing?


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey Fowl Hunter,

My HRCH/SH chocolate (Willie) is doing well. My Ram x MH(Lean Mac daughter) male and Chopper x Maggie (FC Mad River's Maggie McBunn) female will start running derbies soon.

Chyllo had very little-to-none to do with the Basics/Transitional work on Hank or my female pup.

Thanks for asking,

William W.


----------



## JK Payne (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats to Steve Low and Cody, 

It was a pleasure to meet Steve and his wife this weekend.

Steve and Cody ran a wonderful trial.

I would also like to thank all the Judges for setting up the tests and taking the time to watch all of our dogs.

Thank you also to Bill and Tammy and the PRTA for hosting this event.

John and Kerri


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I figured he migh have since you said they did his basic his first year and chyllo hasnt been gone That long .Is Hank out of the Chopper maggie litter?Good luck with your dogs and sure we will see there names on here before long.Have you been to train with Chyllo anymore?I havent heard from him in awhile.I know he is heading up north sometime soon.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS JOHN, KERRI AND HOBI ON GETTING QAA'D

CONGRATULATIONS STEVE, SALLY AND CODY ON GETTING 3 POINTS!!!

IT WAS ONLY BOUND TO HAPPEN, WELL DESERVED AND WELL EARNED.

KRIS
BLACKTAIL LABRADORS


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

congrats Steve and Cody!!!!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Pompoms ready! Big WOOWOO's to Steve and Cody!!  
Suzanne B


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Steve Low got 2nd in the AM with his Golden!!!!!!


*Attaboy Steve and Cody!!!*


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

On behalf of my self Alain and my friend Daniel i'd like to congradulates Sherwin Scott and Seaside's One to many (Ralph) for their 3 third place in open.
I and Daniel have 6 months old pups from Seaside's One to Many and are very pleace, they are great dogs.

Alain


----------



## Sunrise (Jan 26, 2004)

Congrats to Mike Page and Gabby. I believe that 3rd in the derby puts Gabby on the Derby List at 16 months!


----------



## swqasue (Mar 12, 2006)

*Congrats*

Congradulations to Steve and Cody

Sue


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Congrats*



swqasue said:


> Congradulations to Steve and Cody
> 
> Sue


Don't forget puppy Ice!!! Congrats, Russ!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Suzanne Burr said:


> Pompoms ready! Big WOOWOO's to Steve and Cody!!
> Suzanne B


 Pompoms Away !!!  ..and "Pilot", Too...Derby Jam 

Congratulations, Steve!!!

Judy


----------



## swqasue (Mar 12, 2006)

*Puppy Ice*

Yeah: Congrats Puppy Ice (WaterDog's Wingman) and Russ!!!


----------



## Big R (Apr 11, 2005)

Congrats to Moody's Medicine Man & Sherwin Scott on the Open 2nd from "Doctors" mom "Jazz".

Robert Harrison


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Howard N said:


> > Steve Low got 2nd in the AM with his Golden!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Attaboy Steve and Cody!!!*



Belated congrats!...is this guy like John Wayne or what?!


----------

